# Message for Jovigirl & Some1



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello  

Would you like to arrange a time to meet in Leicester?

Emma x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Emma

Yes, definitely! Any idea about dates?  I don't know Leicester so can't help with suggestions re venues - did you have anywhere in mind?

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Mmmmm - I don't either! So thats a biit rubbish. I suppose we could meet at the train station and then find a coffee/lunch place?

I'll text Jovi coz she's a bit quiet - see if she's OK.
How about March 2nd? Is that a bit too near your test day? Understandable if you'd rather not then

xxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Nice one Emma.  Pretty sure I can do the 2nd.  I just about know my way around the city centre from train station, not sure of anywhere to eat but sure we will find something, there's plenty of bars and restaurants.

I'm pretty much free most of March, Saturdays are usually better for me than Sundays

Catch up soon x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

How do we thing for the 2nd then? A week tomorrow - lunchtimeish?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Doh I was being   I can't because its Mothers Day we'll be doing lunch with mum and bruv. I'd lost track with it being so early this year.

How are you both fixed for Saturday 8th?

Sorry


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh blimey - hadn't realised it was Mothers Day.

Mmmm - I often work on Saturdays and I think I am on the 8th. I'll check when I get back to work xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, I can do any Saturday / Sunday after Mothers Day 

Some1 are there any dates that are best for you? 

xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello

I can't do next Sun (2nd) or the one after (9th), but should be able to do any other Sat/Sun.

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm still free as a bird after this weekend


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

We should arrange a day out soon x


----------

